# 2nd HIV test



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI everyone

Has anyone been given pill before 2nd HIV test has been performed?

Alexia x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Alexia,

I had started d/r and was having my baseline scan when I had my 2nd HIV test done! I think it varies from clinic to clinic but as long as your first test is clear there is a good chance your second test will be clear too.

Good luck with your tx

Tracey
xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I've also started treatment all 3 times prior to the second HIV test being done.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, I was told that I can only start the pill the week before my october period, which is when my second HIV is due (october) but I cant start anything else?? (At lister)
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Forgive me if i am sounding thick ~ i keep seeing mention of the 2nd IVF test my clinic have never mentioned this me & Dh had on taken on or around end of may and are due to start treatment in 2 weeks 
do i need to have another one ?? 

Sorry to crash this post 

sara xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Mrs_H - You won't need another HIV test.  They stand for a year so you have until the end of May 2007 before you need another one xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Panda ~ just didnt want anymore hold up's here's hoping i won't be needed one next year !!

Right just going to call clinic to get time table i hate waiting for calls just have to call them ... they must think oh no not that silly woman again


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lister needs a repeat HIV test done 3 months after the first. Thats why we cant start our treatment yet, as you can contract the virus but it wouldnt show in the first test.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH that makes sense now ~ what a bummer thou as if you wasnt eggsharing they wouldnt give you 2 test in 3 months,   

Thanks for explaining now i understand why you have to wait 12 weeks 

cheers 
sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

what clinic are you at hun? as you only need the one HIV test?? If we only needed the one we could be starting now?


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I am at SEFC in Tunbridge wells (in kent ) hope this helps 

Sara xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I;m at Holly House (Essex Fertility Centre) and I only had to have one HIV test which would have to be renewed yearly if treatment failed.


----------

